# Missing GI in Baghdad



## tomahawk6 (23 Oct 2006)

Missing soldier in Baghdad and a massive search is underway. It doesnt look good I am afraid.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20061023/ts_nm/iraq_soldier_dc


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Oct 2006)

I saw that too, bad news...


----------



## ProPatria Mike (23 Oct 2006)

Yes, let us pray that he shall be found... alive and in one piece.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Oct 2006)

The media is reporting he is a US officer of Iraqi descent. His wife is in Baghdad visiting family.


----------



## youravatar (23 Oct 2006)

Let's hope he's just visiting family and not with some more unsavory company. Thoughts and ... Best wishes?


----------



## GAP (24 Oct 2006)

Search for Missing U.S. Soldier Continues in Baghdad
American Forces Press Service
http://www.defenselink.mil/News/NewsArticle.aspx?ID=1797

BAGHDAD, Oct. 24, 2006 – Multinational Division Baghdad soldiers are searching for U.S. soldier missing since yesterday evening. Officials have not released the soldier’s name. 
Soldiers from the 172nd Stryker Brigade Combat Team and the 4th Infantry Division’s 4th Brigade Combat Team, along with the Iraqi National Police, mounted an intensive effort to locate the soldier by using all means available, including attack aviation elements and unmanned aerial vehicles. 

“We will leverage all available coalition resources to find this soldier,” Army Maj. Gen. James D. Thurman, commander of Multinational Division Baghdad, said. “Our thoughts and prayers go out to his loved ones, and we are working for his safe return.” 

The soldier was last seen inside the International Zone around 2:30 p.m. Monday. He is assigned as a linguist with duty at Provincial Reconstruction Team Baghdad. 

Officials believe the soldier left the International Zone to visit with family. He was reportedly at a relative’s house when three cars pulled up to the residence. Men with dark-colored rags over their noses and mouths handcuffed the soldier and forced him into one of the vehicles, witnesses reported. 

The kidnappers, using the soldier’s cell phone, reportedly contacted the soldier’s relative, who claimed to be at the residence when the abduction occurred. After being notified of the telephone contact, Multinational Division Baghdad leaders immediately began looking for the soldier. 

Throughout the night, coalition and Iraqi security forces conducted targeted raids on suspected locations. The raided locations included the Al Farat TV station and the Sadid al Dris Mosque, U.S. officials said. 

Coalition forces and Iraqi police used checkpoints to close down roads and bridges in central Baghdad and are searching vehicles attempting to leave the area. Multinational Division Baghdad soldiers have searched several houses and buildings in the area. 

Operations to locate the missing Soldier will continue until the Soldier is found, officials said. The soldier is officially considered as “duty status whereabouts unknown.”


----------



## GAP (26 Oct 2006)

Today's Update

U.S., Iraqi Forces Continue Search for Missing Servicemember
By Sgt. Sara Wood, USA American Forces Press Service
http://www.defenselink.mil/News/NewsArticle.aspx?ID=1844

WASHINGTON, Oct. 26, 2006 – Coalition and Iraqi forces are continuing operations to search for a U.S. servicemember reported missing Oct. 23, a U.S. military spokesman in Iraq said today. 
The servicemember, who is an American of Iraqi descent working as a linguist for a provincial reconstruction team in Baghdad, was last seen Oct. 23 at about 2:30 p.m. in the International Zone, said Army Maj. Gen. William Caldwell, Multinational Force Iraq spokesman. The servicemember reportedly left the International Zone to visit relatives in Baghdad, where masked men in three vehicles reportedly kidnapped him, Caldwell said. 

As soon as the servicemember was reported as “duty status whereabouts unknown,” Multinational Division Baghdad launched intensive operations, including targeted raids on locations in Baghdad, Caldwell said. Coalition forces and Iraqi security forces used checkpoints to close down roads and bridges in central Baghdad and are searching vehicles in the area. Security forces are continuing to conduct searches through homes and buildings in an effort to locate the missing servicemember, he said. 

“We’re using all assets in our arsenal to find this American soldier, and the government of Iraq is doing everything it can also at every level,” Caldwell said. “Make no mistake, we will not stop looking for our servicemember.” 

The servicemember is still considered as “duty status whereabouts unknown,” but the name of the servicemember is being withheld for the safety of family members who are still in Baghdad, Caldwell said. No group has come forward claiming responsibility for the servicemember’s disappearance, he said. 
End


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Oct 2006)

I have to say that its quite possible that he has been an enemy agent. If I am wrong I will certainly post an apology. The fact that there has been no demands, no video taunting us with his capture make me very suspicious.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I have to say that its quite possible that he has been an enemy agent. If I am wrong I will certainly post an apology. The fact that there has been no demands, no video taunting us with his capture make me very suspicious.


Makes sense, but perhaps he was just killed and buried, if not I will post an apology as well.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Oct 2006)

Possibly Mike, but a captured officer has alot of propaganda value to the tango's so why arent they showing him off on al Jazeera ?


----------



## GAP (30 Oct 2006)

Update

Missing U.S. soldier reportedly married Iraqi
Updated Mon. Oct. 30 2006 10:54 AM ET Associated Press
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061030/missing_soldier_061030/20061030?hub=World

BAGHDAD, Iraq -- A U.S. soldier kidnapped last week in Baghdad was married to an Iraqi college student and was with his wife and her family when hooded gunmen dragged him out of a house, bound his hands and threw him in the back seat of a white Mercedes, a woman who identified herself as his mother-in-law said Monday.

Latifah Isfieh Nasser said several of the soldier's in-laws put up a futile struggle to stop the abduction by men believed to be Mahdi Army militia fighters.

U.S. military regulations forbid soldiers from marrying citizens of a country where American forces are engaged in combat. There was no immediate comment from the military about the account of the soldier's abduction.

The U.S. military has said the soldier, a linguist of Iraqi descent, was visiting family in the central Baghdad's Karadah district when he was abducted. His kidnappers used his cell phone to contact his family, it said.

The military did not identify the soldier or give further details. A massive search for him by U.S. and Iraqi forces has been under way since the Oct. 23 abduction. The in-laws said the soldier's name is Ahmed Qais al-Taayie.
More on link


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Oct 2006)

Evidently he is thought to be with the Mahdi Army, hence the raids directed at Sadr city.


----------

